# Low Glycemic Index Hot Cereal



## HowardJuno (Jul 29, 2012)

This is based on Red River Cereal from Monarch Mills, a family favorite for 3 generations, but not available in the Northeastern US.

Premix 5 cups each of cracked wheat, cracked rye, 2 cups walnut pieces, 1 cup of steel-cut oats, 1 cup of rolled and whole flax seed, 1/2 cup cinnamon powder. Store bulk in freezer

Basic Cooking-  one generous portion, (2 polite portions)
In order:
non-stick spray a 1 qt / small pot, 
1/3 cup of the grain mix 
pinch of salt
250ml (one cup plus) cold water, 
Heat to high
1 tsp butter or margarine,
1/2 chopped apple
Stir, Bring to boil, reduce heat to low
Stir occasionally till thickened (about 10-12 min)
turn off heat, let sit to moisten what's stuck to the pot (about 1 min)
Serve, 
add maple syrup or blueberries or a dollop of jam to sweeten to taste.
Pop likes to stir in an egg or egg substitute in the last few minutes.

To keep the glycemic index low (Red River brand cereal is around 28)
I skip the last part, because my blood sugar had been borderline diabetic, and I'm sure a little more exercise, more salads and losing a few pounds helped but this cereal mix is hearty and keeps me from being hungry for hours every day. Doc says to keep doing what I'm doing.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 29, 2012)

This sounds really good!  Thanks!


----------

